# Venison Pastrami Smoke Day...



## indaswamp (Oct 30, 2021)

I pulled out 4 roasts, bottom and top rounds. My cousin pulled out 4 roasts as well for me to cure and smoke.  I put these to cure Last Friday, flipped them every day to equally distribute the cure.






I pulled them out last night, rinsed, dried, then wet the surface with brandy for the coriander/black pepper coating to stick. Put them on a grate over a sheet pan in the fridge overnight to dry the surface to accept smoke.










Got them in the smokehouse rolling cherry/hickory to them now. Gonna smoke low 125-130*F for 4 hours, then increase the heat to 160*F to finish @130*F INT.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 30, 2021)

Can’t wait to see the cut shots!
Al


----------



## sandyut (Oct 30, 2021)

I am watching this one.  Man that sounds killer.


----------



## tallbm (Oct 30, 2021)

Lookin good!  I like to make Venison Fajitas out of my Venison top and especially bottom rounds. I may have to do some pastrami from them too someday when I start deer hunting again.  Hopefully next year  :)


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 30, 2021)

That looks like it's gonna be good! Hunting season can't get here fast enough! Need more venison!

Ryan


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 30, 2021)

Planned on posting this earlier but got busy...
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/processing-day-2022.310934/#post-2269299


----------



## Ringer (Oct 30, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Planned on posting this earlier but got busy...
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/processing-day-2022.310934/#post-2269299
> 
> View attachment 515021


Looks amazing! Fantastic job. Time to get another deer to try this out.


----------



## archeryrob (Oct 31, 2021)

Nice looking stuff there. Did you dry cure or wet cure and the spice recipe you used, please. I might make some later this year from one.


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 31, 2021)

Wow! That looks crazy good! Great work!


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 31, 2021)

Good looking stuff. Youth deer season kicks off here next weekend in Mississippi. My 13yo son usually keeps the freezer full for us. May have to try this out.
Jim


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 31, 2021)

Looks killer, rub looks awesome


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 31, 2021)

As usual that looks amazing


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 31, 2021)

That looks incredibly tasty Inda. Nice job for sure.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 31, 2021)

Ringer said:


> Looks amazing! Fantastic job. Time to get another deer to try this out.


Yep. We have 2 deer down so far this season for our big processing day, and I was given two wild hogs last night...75# and 110-115#...both young sows.



archeryrob said:


> Nice looking stuff there. Did you dry cure or wet cure and the spice recipe you used, please. I might make some later this year from one.


dry cure. Here is the recipe:
https://honest-food.net/venison-pastrami-recipe/

I like a heavy rub on my pastrami. For the 8 roasts, I mixed up 2 cups coriander seed, 1 cup black peppercorns, and 1/8 cup whole mustard seed. ran that through my spice grinder...very coarse.



bauchjw said:


> Wow! That looks crazy good! Great work!


Thanks!



JLeonard said:


> Good looking stuff. Youth deer season kicks off here next weekend in Mississippi. My 13yo son usually keeps the freezer full for us. May have to try this out.
> Jim


Thanks JLeonard....yes you do need to make it.



jcam222 said:


> Looks killer, rub looks awesome


Thanks jcam222.



TNJAKE said:


> As usual that looks amazing


Thanks Jake.



SmokinEdge said:


> That looks incredibly tasty Inda. Nice job for sure.


Thanks SE. Give it a go, it's really good.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 1, 2021)

Simply amazing! I'm just drooling here!


----------

